# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  Looking for villa to rent in SW France

## mpg3000

My friend's & I are looking for a 3 or 4 bedroom villa near
the beach, or on it, biking or walking distance at least, & close to the village center in or around Cap Ferret or Pyla.
Any suggestions? Would like to go for 4 weeks anytime from
June through September.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Cap Ferrat...nice area...the Rothschild villa and villa Kerylos out there are exceptional to visit...

----------


## mpg3000

Thanks for your villa ideas in St Jean Cap Ferret,
but I'm interested inthe Cap Ferret area west of Bordeaux,
near Pyla. Have you been to that area? Very well
known for their oysters & very laid back feel!!

----------


## nbs

I have been to this area, and it is beautiful.  We did not stay in a villa, but we did stay in a hotel in Arcachon on the beach.  Very relaxing and lots to do in this area.  We spent a day in Bordeaux, visiting the city and some wineries outside of the city.  We took a boat tour of the area where the oyster farming is.  Very interesting.  Are you planning to go there?

----------


## carolgreen145

villa Kerylos out there are exceptional to visit

----------


## carolgreen145

.the Rothschild villa and villa Kerylos out there are exceptional to visit

----------

